# Brite -eyes



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

My son and i where out today and we where marking a few sets with brite-eyes and he asked me if they where legal? He said in his hunters safety class they said anything that penetrates the bark is illegal....Now i know screw in steps and nails or screws are illeagal but what about brite-eyes......I have used these for ever on state land and never really gave it a thought!

tjstebb


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I doubt they qualify for penetrating the bark. No more than a thumb tac. But it wouldn't surprise me that some anal fanatics on here would say they were.:lol:


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have to agree that there is potential for them to be illegal, but I would think they are a better option than having tons of orange tape (or whatever color you prefer) haning all over the woods. I personally prefer just using my GPS on the route feature to find my spots so others can't follow my markings.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had the local CO's stop and i have shot sh## with them many times and they know where i hunt so i can't imagine they have not seen them before but it still bugs me! I am going to ask them next time i see them out there just to see what they say,
tjstebb


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

If it doesn't penetrate the cambrium layer, it is legal.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

ninja said:


> if it doesn't penetrate the cambrium layer, it is legal.


what he said, ditto :d


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes i imagine if it doesn;t break the cmbian,,(what he said) layer its not illegal. doubt very seriously if a co would bust you for it even if it did. just not the sort of thing thats worth spending a day in court over. still would be good to hear what one says when you ask him. let us know?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

john warren said:


> yes i imagine if it doesn;t break the cmbian,,(what he said) layer its not illegal. doubt very seriously if a co would bust you for it even if it did. just not the sort of thing thats worth spending a day in court over. still would be good to hear what one says when you ask him. let us know?


ONE THOUGHT COMES TO MIND, he may say make sure you take them down when you leave we don't tolerate littering in the woods.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

i have not been out yet and have not seen a CO yet but i will post when i find out....
tjstebb


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Bark is the dead tissue and is considered everything outside the vascular cambium. The cambium is the living tissue under the bark. Brite-eyes and climbing sticks may penetrate the bark but do not penetrate the cambium. It is legal to use, however, like mentioned above, please take them with you after the season or you may be subject to littering fines.


----------

